# BCAA's, any preferences?



## Cyco-tEk (Apr 5, 2010)

Question was pretty much in the title.

I'm new to the forum, but noticed you guys have pretty good advice, usually backed by solid proof.

I'm stuck between either Xtend or Purple Wraath.

Think you could help out with this? Or have something better in mind?

- thanks


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 5, 2010)

Xtend is a good choice,it got it all!!!And low prices when you buy 90 servings size with bodybuilding.com.Maybe will give purple wraath a try!!!


----------



## Cyco-tEk (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll probably go with the Xtend then.
 Plus the wraath focuses on EAAs anyway, and I've got a pretty solid diet.

thanks


----------



## nni (Apr 5, 2010)

to me, there are three choices for bcaas (to me), xtend, ice or recoup from dymatize. the last two use ajinmoto bcaa's which are essentially the best you can get, the first does not, but it tastes the best. being as they all taste good, i stick with the quality source, so the last two.

if it is between xtend or wraath, wraath isnt a bcaa product, it is a eaa product, so xtend.


----------



## Cyco-tEk (Apr 5, 2010)

nni said:


> to me, there are three choices for bcaas (to me), xtend, ice or recoup from dymatize. the last two use ajinmoto bcaa's which are essentially the best you can get, the first does not, but it tastes the best. being as they all taste good, i stick with the quality source, so the last two.
> 
> if it is between xtend or wraath, wraath isnt a bcaa product, it is a eaa product, so xtend.



I was just about to make the order for Xtend when I read this. I am REALLY liking how Ice is looking.

Interesting... Might I ask what the advantages Ajinmoto BCAA's's have over just BCAA's?

Mixes better? that doesn't matter to me. I usually mix & chill my BCAA's overnight. As for the absorption rate, as long as it all gets in the system...

But the recovery rate and purity. Could you please elaborate?

I was just about to make the order for Xtend when I read this. I am REALLY liking how Ice is looking.

Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------



## nni (Apr 5, 2010)

Cyco-tEk said:


> I was just about to make the order for Xtend when I read this. I am REALLY liking how Ice is looking.
> 
> Interesting... Might I ask what the advantages Ajinmoto BCAA's's have over just BCAA's?
> 
> ...



they actually mix much worse. with most compounds there are different levels of quality. all forms are not the same. for example some sources of beta alanine are not for human consumption and are dirt cheap, some are extremely high grade and are on the more expensive side. ajinomoto, who sell the amino-vital line, sell the highest grade bcaa's that are available. you can get cheap stuff or high grade stuff, the two that i mention tell you what you are getting, the other doesn't. to me if there was a large price difference, i might skimp out and save some money, but being as they are all competitively priced, i go with the higher quality stuff. there may be some information on the ajinomoto's site.


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 6, 2010)

is it necassary to take bcaa's if they are already in your protien drinks?


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 6, 2010)

AminoVital is way more expensive than X-tend!!!


----------



## nni (Apr 6, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> is it necassary to take bcaa's if they are already in your protien drinks?



it is not necessary at all. all proteins are made of amino acids, so technically bcaas are indeed in protein drinks. to get the effects of free form bcaas your body has to break down the whole protein, with free form bcaas (or any amino acid) the breaking down is already done, so the effects are more immediate, essentially different. so while not necessary, it is a worthy addition.



fredlabrute said:


> AminoVital is way more expensive than X-tend!!!



no one suggested that as an alternative. thanks for the random declaration though.


----------



## Jag (May 29, 2010)

nni said:


> they actually mix much worse. with most compounds there are different levels of quality. all forms are not the same. for example some sources of beta alanine are not for human consumption and are dirt cheap, some are extremely high grade and are on the more expensive side. ajinomoto, who sell the amino-vital line, sell the highest grade bcaa's that are available. you can get cheap stuff or high grade stuff, the two that i mention tell you what you are getting, the other doesn't. to me if there was a large price difference, i might skimp out and save some money, but being as they are all competitively priced, i go with the higher quality stuff. there may be some information on the ajinomoto's site.


 
I wasn't aware of that some sources of Beta Alanine were not for human consumption. Could you elaborate a bit more on that?

I use BA regularly and always looking for cheaper sources


----------



## GregW (May 29, 2010)

i generally like to do both BCAAs with EAAs. I feel my recovery is fastest when combining both. FYI


----------



## Rucker (Jun 3, 2010)

instantized branch chain amino acids are more soluble than others, and have shown to be most effective.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jun 5, 2010)

HA, it makes absolutely no difference what brand of BCAA's you take. You can compare price/quantity and go for the better price, that's your best bet.

I got the powder form and I mix it with respberry Crystal Light to hide the taste and it does a pretty good job. I tried mixing it with a protein shake and the horrible taste shined through. I know protein powder already has plenty of BCAA's in it but I wanted to see if it could mask the taste...





Cyco-tEk said:


> Question was pretty much in the title.
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but noticed you guys have pretty good advice, usually backed by solid proof.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rucker (Jun 7, 2010)

WeightGainNet said:


> HA, it makes absolutely no difference what brand of BCAA's you take. You can compare price/quantity and go for the better price, that's your best bet.
> 
> I got the powder form and I mix it with respberry Crystal Light to hide the taste and it does a pretty good job. I tried mixing it with a protein shake and the horrible taste shined through. I know protein powder already has plenty of BCAA's in it but I wanted to see if it could mask the taste...



maybe if you're comparing normal BCAA's, but instantized are better overall for solubility and absorption.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2010)

Core Nutritionals ABC


----------



## Marat (Jun 8, 2010)

IronMagazine's board sponsor, LG Sciences, makes a fantastic BCAA product : BC+EAA

Check it out -- it tastes good and comes at a good price point.


----------



## nni (Jun 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


>



i would never trust anything put out by them. the fda has caught them several times now.



juggernaut said:


> Core Nutritionals ABC



good product.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 14, 2010)

nni said:


> i would never trust anything put out by them. the fda has caught them several times now.


 

Chain'd out is a good product.


----------



## nni (Jun 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Chain'd out is a good product.



if im not mistaken they have been caught spiking between 2-4 products and claim that it was not intentional. that indicates a complete lack of quality control and with all of the options, i wont risk it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 14, 2010)

nni said:


> if im not mistaken they have been caught spiking between 2-4 products and claim that it was not intentional. that indicates a complete lack of quality control and with all of the options, i wont risk it.


 Do you have a specific problem with chain'd out? 

What were the products spiked with?


----------



## nni (Jun 14, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Do you have a specific problem with chain'd out?
> 
> What were the products spiked with?



i have a problem with the whole company. i think venom and something else was caught. ill have to check the fda press release.

http://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/2009/ucm109071.htm

there is another that i cant find.


----------



## Rucker (Jun 15, 2010)

Rucker said:


> maybe if you're comparing normal BCAA's, but instantized are better overall for solubility and absorption.



Primordials iBCAA's are 15% during the Summer Super Sale.  Everything is discounted for the next 7 days.


----------



## ca_iron (Jun 15, 2010)

A great brand for amino acids is Beverly International. They have been well known for many years for maintaining the highest quality products in the market.


----------

